# 1968 AMF Courier 10 speed



## Willig5 (Aug 6, 2022)

I have been searching the internet up and down, but I have not been able to find another 1968 AMF 10 speed Courier. I can only find 3 speed Couriers. I'm not sure if this means that this bike is rare or not. What I do know, is that a friend of mine bought this bike new in her daughter's freshman year which was in 1968. I would like to find out the value if possible. It's in perfect working order.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 6, 2022)

Wow, it's a real beauty. Would love to see some add'l details shots


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 6, 2022)

Sure thing. Here you go.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 6, 2022)

Really nice. Have you found a serial number yet? My curiosity is piqued


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 6, 2022)

I really haven't looked for one, but I am going to the bike shop this morning for a new inner tube and I will see if they can help me find the number.


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 6, 2022)

I found the bike serial number, but I don't know where to look it up.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 6, 2022)

I had/have a girls version (in pieces), bought it for the shifter and rear fender really... thinking it was 70s. Sold a boys 24" version that was 71 with the plastic fork reflectors. Not sure on the year of yours. The only reason my 24" boys version was desirable was because it had a banana seat and riser bars added, looked like a Schwinn MantaRay knockoff. I don't think these lightweight AMF bikes are really that sought after.  Yours is definitely nice condition though. 
Post up a picture of the serial number please, maybe it will jog someone's memory. 
I would think 72 and up because of the amber reflector pedals, but those could have been replaced.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2022)

A really nice, clean bicycle. Rare maybe-desirable no-which means negligible value. It should make decent transportation though. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2022)

It's a 70's production. With a BMA sticker it can't be a 68.


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 6, 2022)

The friend I got it from said it was 1968, but upon thinking it through, I believe she might have been thinking of her other bike which is a girls bike, so I guess it's not unreasonable to think it might be a 70s bike. By the way, I want to thank everyone for being so informative.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2022)

On a few brands the beginning digits of the serial number will indicate the year of manufacture. Your serial has a P5 at the beginning. P is past the first 12 letters of the alphabet so I don't know what that would signify as far as a month goes. The number 5 could be assumed that the year was 1975-85 etc..


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 6, 2022)

Okay, thanks for the help. I guess it's hardly even worth the $50 dollars I put into it. Oh well, burn to learn.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2022)

Willig5 said:


> Okay, thanks for the help. I guess it's hardly even worth the $50 dollars I put into it. Oh well, burn to learn.




It's worth that if it's going to be used.  😉


----------



## phantom (Aug 6, 2022)

I really like it, would like it better in a 3 speed version. I can't believe that rear brake cable is routed correctly.


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 7, 2022)

phantom said:


> I really like it, would like it better in a 3 speed version. I can't believe that rear brake cable is routed correctly.



It's routed correctly but It's missing 2 cable clips that tie it to the frame. Believe it or not, those original clips are hard to come by.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 12, 2022)

Willig5 said:


> It's routed correctly but It's missing 2 cable clips that tie it to the frame. Believe it or not, those original clips are hard to come by.



Interesting bike, thanks for posting. I've seen the three speeds, but this is the first 10 speed I recall.


----------



## phantom (Aug 12, 2022)

Willig5 said:


> It's routed correctly but It's missing 2 cable clips that tie it to the frame. Believe it or not, those original clips are hard to come by.



I see. I didn't know they were different from the thousands on e bay. In the meantime you could use clear zip ties.


----------



## juvela (Aug 12, 2022)

-----

brakes appear they may be Yoshikawa

company logo is a little fish making a tight turn -





---

valuation -

agree with Shawn that even though the condition is so nice it is essentially valueless

-----


----------



## Willig5 (Aug 13, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> brakes appear they may be Yoshikawa
> 
> ...



Yeah, I only got $250 for it.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

Willig5 said:


> Yeah, I only got $250 for it.




👍


----------



## juvela (Aug 13, 2022)

Willig5 said:


> Yeah, I only got $250 for it




-----

Congratulations! - I should move to your market.   😲 

---

dating note -

the machine's Shimano Eagle serie rear mech did not launch until 1971

so if one takes it to be OEM it provides one bracketing date

(information from disraeligears.co.uk)

for a 1968 date the cycle would have been fitted with a Lark serie rear mech which launched in 1967


---

cable clips -

Huret offers a good selection of sizes:






-----


----------

